# Chip Tray G0704



## zsuttle (Oct 20, 2019)

I need to make a chip/coolant tray for a Grizzly G0704. I've seen a few online, however, I wanted to get some good recommendations. I know however I do it, I'll be using Plexiglas shields all around it as splash shields, held in place with 80/20. The two big trays I've see have been from Hoss and RCNC. I like the Hoss design as it incorporates the stand that comes with the machine,(After all, why am I purchasing it if I'm not gonna use it.) but the tray seems narrow for the machine. The RCNC on the other hand looks good, but just ignores the stand. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Nov 6, 2019)

Welcome Zsuttle! Can you post pics of the G0704 & the solutions you're leaning toward?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 6, 2019)

What happened to the original chip tray?


----------



## 38super (Nov 7, 2019)

Would this work?


			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Creative-Plastic-Concepts-Small-Mixing-Tub-20-in-W-x-28-in-L-x-6-in-D-Drywall-Mud-Pan/1000608719?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lbm-_-bing-_-lia-_-210-_-masonrybaggedgoodsrepair-_-1000608719-_-0&kpid&store_code=2605&msclkid=a359077e4e901ab00db25aba652984d5&gclid=CJi6kKip2OUCFZApgQod-0AFRw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## macardoso (Nov 7, 2019)

I have a G0704 CNC and Have the original chip try which catches nothing. I think most guys use plywood with pickup bedliner unless they own a welder. I've looked at Sintra (recycled PVC) and glue to form a watertight base but never got around to building it.


----------

